# Sticky  Sport Coupe Mirror Swap / Electric mirror upgrade



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I just ditched my stock mirrors for a set of remote mirrors from a sport coupe. I did however have to do a couple of small modifications to make them work. 
First problem I encountered was that the top mounting hole had to be elongated to line up with the mirror, and secondly, I couldn't use the coupe trim pieces inside the car so I ended up drilling a hole in my stock ones for the remote stick to pass through. Does anyone know if these type of mirrors were even an option for these cars ? I also did notice that there is a slight difference in the angles of the door frames between the 2 cars. All that said, they are a great upgrade over the stock flag type mirrors that constantly get bumped or move on their own.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Great! 

glad to see you have good luck and new up grades in the bag.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Cool, I was going to buy those "M3" style mirrors on, eBay, I might try those instead.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

bII said:


> Cool, I was going to buy those "M3" style mirrors on, eBay, I might try those instead.


Thanks, I see those Ebay ones all the time too and had considered them. The coupe mirrors are built really well plus they fold in. putting them on is no big deal, just takes a little adjustment. Having the adjustment from inside the car is a nice bonus. I saw another B12 in the boneyard with these mirrors on it, but I didn't examine it to see if they were any different than the coupe mirrors ? Figured somebody probably just stuck them on there too?  That is why I wondered if they were an option or not ?


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

i bought the M3 mirrors on ebay that "say" they are for the 1990 sentra. they didnt even come close to fitting, they are way to big. ill sell em if you want to try and make em fit. the holes dont match up and the mirror is way to big on the outside of the door they cover up the all paint on the door frame. bottom line that loser is getting back some negative feedback form me. i hate people on ebay that say a part will work on our cars and either A. they think b13 is 90-94, or B, its some "universal" part that has never been tried on our cars. ebay rant
peace
dave


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The only reason I haven't bought them is that my car's paint is pretty crappy, and there's some rust and a couple of small dents, so "carbon fiber LED M3" mirrors would look lame. I'm actually looking for fender mirrors, that would look really different. A guy I know has them on his AE86 and looks totally unique.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

i bought the carbon ones, heh they do look kool i got a red and carbon color scheme goin. to bad they dont fit, they might fit on a b13 or b14.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if u cannot find any sport coupe mirrors, the mirrors from an earlier B12 premium sedan or wagon r the exact same and will work perfectly. when i was at the junkyard, i wanted the mirrors from a sport coupe. the junkyard dude wanted too much money ($50) so i capitalized on his stupidity. i offered $20 for the same mirrors from a sedan and he took the bait. proof that jy people dont even understand what they sell. identical part, half price.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

SuperStock said:


> if u cannot find any sport coupe mirrors, the mirrors from an earlier B12 premium sedan or wagon r the exact same and will work perfectly. when i was at the junkyard, i wanted the mirrors from a sport coupe. the junkyard dude wanted too much money ($50) so i capitalized on his stupidity. i offered $20 for the same mirrors from a sedan and he took the bait. proof that jy people dont even understand what they sell. identical part, half price.


They always ask me what the parts are from and I always say an 87 Sentra no matter where I got the parts from. I don't even think there is an 87 in the yard where I go.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

id find some sport coupe door panels to complement your seats, seein as u got the sc mirrors. 
my sc seats and door panels really dress up the interior of my car. your seats r in fine shape, unlike mine


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Someday I'll come across a clean set of coupe seats at the pick-your-part.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

*power mirrors*

Now you are going to kick yourself for drilling holes in your factory trim. get a set of power mirrors off of a pulsar 87-90. Take the mirrors apart, the mirror housing from the base, the pulsar mirror will bolt to the S/C base with 2 of the 3 screws. and you can wiggle the wiring through the opening on the base. the wiring is really easy taking the wiring from the donor pulsar is the hard part I removed the dash it made it easier. Luckily nissan used an independent harness for the mirrors so you just have to find it and pull it from the rest of the harness. the only two wires you need to cut are the + & - wires. installation is a snap. 

Also when you get the mirrors if your lot has a good return policy you can abuse it since they always mark the inside of the base you can later return the Pulsar base with the S/C mirror for a refund. :thumbup: And they look like factory you just have to find a nice spot to put the control I only paid 30 bucks before I returned my mirrors something like 8 bucks after that


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Now you are going to kick yourself for drilling holes in your factory trim. get a set of power mirrors off of a pulsar 87-90. Take the mirrors apart, the mirror housing from the base, the pulsar mirror will bolt to the S/C base with 2 of the 3 screws. and you can wiggle the wiring through the opening on the base. the wiring is really easy taking the wiring from the donor pulsar is the hard part I removed the dash it made it easier. Luckily nissan used an independent harness for the mirrors so you just have to find it and pull it from the rest of the harness. the only two wires you need to cut are the + & - wires. installation is a snap.
> 
> Also when you get the mirrors if your lot has a good return policy you can abuse it since they always mark the inside of the base you can later return the Pulsar base with the S/C mirror for a refund. :thumbup: And they look like factory you just have to find a nice spot to put the control I only paid 30 bucks before I returned my mirrors something like 8 bucks after that


That's a good tip too. I bet I could wire that bad boy even w/out the harness, if need be.
:thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Why the harness is not that hard to get and makes it a no brainer just hook it to a hot and a ground. And you really should be able to get the harness cheap. But yeah with paitence you should be able to wire it yourself there is only 3 wires to each mirror. If I had a digi camera I would post pics but they do look like the factory S/C mirrors.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i think this thread is very good ..gonna be sticky for a while


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i agree  

one question: does the mirror control unit from the pulsar fit in the provided space in the sentra??


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I will try to take some pictures of the inside of the car with the trim pieces taken off so you can see where you need to elongate the top hole and how I had to drill the trim caps for the control rod to fit through.

Also, the B12 sedan does already have a hole cut through the door itself for the control rod, but i am not so sure about a place to run the wiring if you were to try to install power mirrors. I'll look at it and snap a picture of that too. I am just happy to have the remote mirrors and to just have mirrors that stay in one place. The stock mirrors seem to have a chronic tendency to move.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

What I did was trim off the alignment tit on the conector and persuaded it down by the very corner ( front of door inbetween the mounting area for the mirror and the inner door) it was a tight fit but made it. Also I replaced the harness in the doors the pulsar and sentra ones are different. I just went and looked to remind myself I got the wires for the front speakers as well and rewired those so the pulsar connectors would work. I think it took about 3 hours to do it. Well worth it. 

What you will need 
2 power mirrors from a 87-90 pulsar
2 remote adjustable mirrors ( I think I have seen then on reg sentras but I know the B12 S/C's will work will not work with B11 adjustable mirrors I checked)
1 the harness for the doors to include the front speaker wiring and mirror wiring only cut the speaker wires as close to the sterio as possable
1 the switch to control the mirrors
4 Butt connetors 
Electrical tape and Zip ties are a big help


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Power Mirrors?*

I have never seen power mirrors in and Sentra or Pulsar though I will look for these. In a junkyard I do recall seeing a little switch in a Pulsar that indicated it could have been a 4-way directional switch like what would be used to control a mirror and it had another switch below it seemingly to be a left-center-right toggle type OEM looking switch. Could I have seen power mirrors and not known it? I might have to peep into getting a set of these.

As for adding sport coupe mirrors to sedans type B12, the upper hole will have to be opened up more to allow it to work. I liked the bigger mirror look so this is why I got them, though I had a tweeter in the inner area where the mirror adjustable lever would be so I trimmed it all the way down to the meat so I could use the big mirror and keep my tweets. 

I will look into a set though, thanks for the insight folks.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah you have seen power mirrors most 87-90 pulsars that I have seen have had P/M.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Hmmmmm??? I gotta get some, who's in?*

Let me find out. . . I saw it though you know it was not like a Maxima so I did not readily identify it as being what I saw, I just though it was some switch because I KNEW power mirrors AIN'T COME IN THESE CARS other than a Max or a Z. http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/222930 Hmmmmmmm??? Page #2 I think is where the P/M switch goes in a B12? I think? Page #4 shows the tweet.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

But you are wrong many nissans in the late 80's had power mirrors just not their entry level car (sentra) my 89 240 had them almost all KN13 pulsars have them ( I have yet to see one without). Those pics look nothing like my 87 sport coupe but the area that looks like a blank for the power mirrors, on mine is a pocket and it is too big to fit the switch but yours may be different.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I put the S/C mirrors on this past weekend. On the driver's side, I had to elongate all 3 holes. On the passenger side, it fit fine, except the top screw won't go, no biggie IMO. There's a little tab attached with a tin screw on the S/C mirrors you have to remove, again NBD.

EDIT: When you drill your little covers, make the hole MUCH bigger than enough to get the lever through. Otherwise, you won't be able to adjust the mirrors, look at the covers off a sport coupe, the holes are huge, and for good reason.


My mom thought they made the car look newer and more expensive. Personally, aside from elimanting the problems of the "flag" mirrors (how they get moved around, you have to open the window to adjust, etc.), you also get a wider field of vision.

My only thing is that the mirrors overhang a bit (like 1/8th of an inch maybe?) over the triangle part of the door where you mount them. I'm not terribly concerned, as you can only see it from the inside, but I'm going to figure out how to "fix" it. Still, its a great mod, and it looks factory, not silly like those eBay "M3" mirrors. Gives the Sentra a "sportier" look (go figure huh?).


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I had the same little fitment issues as you, but not nearly as bad. Ditto on drilling the control holes out a little bigger, as you need the stock covers from you old mirrors. I went one step further, stop by your local fabric place or whatever, pick up a 25 cent sheet of black felt, cut 2 circles about 1 1/2 inches round out of it. Cut a small slot in the middle, slide them over the mirror control rods, and put your covers back on. Gives a nice finished look and covers up anything you might see beyond the hole that you drilled. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

today, i found a pulsar with power mirrors, at a nearby jy. the pulsar mirrors r black, which'll match perfect. 

first nice day, im gonna charge out there n get em with the harness. i have the switch already, so its just a waiting game now


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

It is a nice swap just take your time if you are into wiring like me then it will be a blast if wiring frustrates you take a few breaks to keep your cool.
Ps feel free to ask any questions you may have


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

o im into it... somewhat fluent in nissan wiring as of late. after my tach cluster swap, ya. u gotta be one with the FSM. i'll hit u up for advice if i get confused with the mirrors. i'll take what this thread's got thus far, then just wing it like i always do.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

well i went to the yard again, and someone had taken the passenger door of the pulsar i had seen. that didnt stop me. i pulled the entire wiring harness, and just as mille-16i said, its seperate from the rest of the wiring loom. i got the driver's mirror as well. 

i just got the mirror hooked up! runs like a champ.

btw u gotta rout out the switch blank for the pw... best done with a dremel. for wiring u gotta hook up to a ground at the fuse panel. for power i chose the A/C fuse, as A/C isnt installed on my car.

im gonna get the other mirror shipped to me, along with some NX SE swaybars.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I was thrilled to see that the harness pulled out from the rest so nicely Also grab the door wiring harness it will make your job easier and you will only have to rewire your front speakers that is if you are using the stock wiring harness for them cause the Pulsar plug is different then the Sentras. Well glad to hear that others are doing this, I have only had one problem with mine and it was a pinched wire so route wisely.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i routed the wiring well, after wrapping everything factory-style w/electrical tape. just waiting for the passenger mirror...

i didnt use the existing factory speaker connectors. i just wired the mirrors stand-alone, using the connectors from the donor car. its a challenge getting the loom from the door jamb thru to the doors, but its done. looks like it never happened.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I finally got some pics of the mirrors installed I will post a pic of the mirrors and a link to my site that has a few more pics I still really like my mirrors and recomend it to anyone who has a sentra.








http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b203/Mille-16i/My%20B12%20SportCoupe/?sc=6


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

www.car-part.com doesnt list power mirrors for the sentra of any year.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

http://www.nisspartswholesale.com/
try this one


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

SENTRASER said:


> www.car-part.com doesnt list power mirrors for the sentra of any year.


the b12 was never offered w/power mirrors in north america. its up to u to retrofit the mirrors from a kn13 pulsar. everything bolts up.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

The wagon XE also has inside adjust mirrors for anyone who cares, mine does anyway.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Check out this AWESOME pic of my baby! I have regular mirrors, you dudes have POWER mirrors! :weep:
















Love you B12 peeps, -G


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

87SENTRASE said:


> Check out this AWESOME pic of my baby! I have regular mirrors, you dudes have POWER mirrors! :weep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels! Any other pics of your car? What options were avaliable in Japan for Sunny's? What makes that car the SE? 









Our cars didnt come with power mirrors though, that would be other countrys.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i will have to look into this there are several n13 pulsars at the bone yard and think there is sport coupe!!

yeah the U.S. gets crap for cars and parts when compared to the other markets....


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Nothing like a trip down memory lane glad to see this is still up as a sticky =)


----------

